# Need Advice - 2011 Felt F5 vs Fuji SL1 Pro



## Leology

New to the forum so forgive me if this is the wrong area to ask for some advice.

I'm new to road cycling and have finally narrowed it down to 2 bikes: 

Felt F5: http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/F5.aspx
Fuji SL1 Pro: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1101045_-1___

Both are 2011 models. My LBS has the F5 and there is a Performance store in the area that has the SL1Pro. 

I've rode both bikes and I love the way both feels. Have read some awesome reviews of the 2011 Felt F5 (even with the whole fork replacement issue), and it's still a solid bike. However, the 2011 Fuji SL1 Pro is a little more attractive price-point wise ($1699 with 20% off at Performance)... plus it has higher end components (ultgera)

Question - Have you guys had any experiences with either bikes (pros, cons, personal opinions, etc..) and what about purchasing from a small LBS vs. a giant franchise like Performance? 

Looking to make a decision this weekend and pick it up - any advice/suggestions greatly appreciated!


----------



## dcl10

Like you said the Fuji has a higher end groupset, plus I think the Oval finishing kit is a nice upgrade over the Felt stuff. That said the F5 has a better frame, lighter and stiffer. Also it has a full carbon fork (and if you get an Enve one your basically getting a $500 fork.) vs. the fuji which has an alloy steerer. Though to a casual rider the difference between the two may not even be that noticeable in the long run. If you think you might be doing a lot of upgrading in the future then I think the Felt is a better chassis to work off. However the Fuji is in my mind a better complete package for the money if you don't intend to throw more into the bike.


----------



## Lou3000

You are asking a pretty biased group, but the clear answer is that the frame on the fork on the F5 is in another world compared to the Fuji.

The Fuji is at a great price, but IMO you are getting a BikesDirect/ChinaCarbon level frame with great components.


----------



## Leology

Thanks guys for your input - yea, I'm also bit more passionate about the Felt brand, so it's likely I'll get the F5... just needed some extra nudge from the forum to solidify my decision...

Also - any suggestions on what type of pedals/shoes to get with the F5?


----------



## Superdave3T

Leology said:


> New to the forum so forgive me if this is the wrong area to ask for some advice.
> 
> I'm new to road cycling and have finally narrowed it down to 2 bikes:
> 
> Felt F5: http://www.feltbicycles.com/USA/2011/Road/F-Series/F5.aspx
> Fuji SL1 Pro: http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1101045_-1___
> 
> Both are 2011 models. My LBS has the F5 and there is a Performance store in the area that has the SL1Pro.
> 
> I've rode both bikes and I love the way both feels. Have read some awesome reviews of the 2011 Felt F5 (even with the whole fork replacement issue), and it's still a solid bike. However, the 2011 Fuji SL1 Pro is a little more attractive price-point wise ($1699 with 20% off at Performance)... plus it has higher end components (ultgera)
> 
> Question - Have you guys had any experiences with either bikes (pros, cons, personal opinions, etc..) and what about purchasing from a small LBS vs. a giant franchise like Performance?
> 
> Looking to make a decision this weekend and pick it up - any advice/suggestions greatly appreciated!


You'll need to decide what kind of performance benefit you are looking for. Are you looking for the best shifting or lightest rear deraileur or are you looking for a premium frame. Some companies put together a great all-around package, like Cannondale who use a decent frame, an aftermarket wheelset, and good mix of Shimano or SRAM parts in the $2000 price range. Fuji likes to put those eye catching derailleurs to speak to the upgrade. I disagree about the OVAL parts, too. You might be suprised to find out which vendor in Taiwan and China is making Felt's parts vs. Oval's.

You were right to consider the shop you'd buy from, too. That is a big part of the enjoyment of riding, having a place that will take care of aftersale service. Don't neglect fit as well. The low head tube and agressive handling of the F-series is not for everyone. The Z series compliments this well.

Good luck on your search.

-SD


----------



## zach.scofield

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You'll need to decide what kind of performance benefit you are looking for. Are you looking for the best shifting or lightest rear deraileur or are you looking for a premium frame. Some companies put together a great all-around package, like Cannondale who use a decent frame, an aftermarket wheelset, and good mix of Shimano or SRAM parts in the $2000 price range. Fuji likes to put those eye catching derailleurs to speak to the upgrade. I disagree about the OVAL parts, too. You might be suprised to find out which vendor in Taiwan and China is making Felt's parts vs. Oval's.
> 
> You were right to consider the shop you'd buy from, too. That is a big part of the enjoyment of riding, having a place that will take care of aftersale service. Don't neglect fit as well. The low head tube and agressive handling of the F-series is not for everyone. The Z series compliments this well.
> 
> Good luck on your search.
> 
> -SD


What dave said.

I like the stock Felt parts personally. The carbon post is top notch and weighs 220 grams. The stock stem weighs 130grams and is also a very nice piece. The F5's h-bars are chuncky but ,have an alright feel to them if the weight doesnt matter. The stock seat IMO is very nice and is the only stock part left on my F5 other than headset.

I am biased a bit as I work for a small LBS but the atmoshpere and relationship with them is just as important as saving 20% IMO.


----------



## Leology

So couple guys that I know who have been riding for 5+ years and rides Pinarellos (Dogmas) told me that the "Felt" brand is not a very popular brand among cyclists. They said that I would likely get tired of it and would want to upgrade to a better bike after a year or two... 

They had suggested I also check out Giant or Specialized…In addition, they recommended that I go down a size to a size 51 or 52 and raise up the seat post so it shows as lease 9" of post.... That way, there seems to be much more of an aggressive stance...I'm 5'9" and have been test riding on size 54s. Is there any truth in what they are telling me or is that just b/c they ride Dogmas?

I had my mind all set on the Felt F5 and now I'm re-thinking it over.. . Any comments?


----------



## zach.scofield

Leology said:


> So couple guys that I know who have been riding for 5+ years and rides Pinarellos (Dogmas) told me that the "Felt" brand is not a very popular brand among cyclists. They said that I would likely get tired of it and would want to upgrade to a better bike after a year or two...
> 
> They had suggested I also check out Giant or Specialized…In addition, they recommended that I go down a size to a size 51 or 52 and raise up the seat post so it shows as lease 9" of post.... That way, there seems to be much more of an aggressive stance...I'm 5'9" and have been test riding on size 54s. Is there any truth in what they are telling me or is that just b/c they ride Dogmas?
> 
> I had my mind all set on the Felt F5 and now I'm re-thinking it over.. . Any comments?


I can't say I'd rethink over that advice.......... Giant and Specialized both make great bikes but, I haven't met anyone who is unhappy with their properly Fit Felt series.

I'm 5'9" and ride 54cm F5. I have about 5-6" of post out and its plenty aggressive.


----------



## Don4

Leology said:


> So couple guys that I know who have been riding for 5+ years and rides Pinarellos (Dogmas) told me that the "Felt" brand is not a very popular brand among cyclists. They said that I would likely get tired of it and would want to upgrade to a better bike after a year or two...
> 
> They had suggested I also check out Giant or Specialized…In addition, they recommended that I go down a size to a size 51 or 52 and raise up the seat post so it shows as lease 9" of post.... That way, there seems to be much more of an aggressive stance...I'm 5'9" and have been test riding on size 54s. Is there any truth in what they are telling me or is that just b/c they ride Dogmas?
> 
> I had my mind all set on the Felt F5 and now I'm re-thinking it over.. . Any comments?


I'm 5'11", and am riding a 54 cm 2011 Felt F3. Seat post on mine is 6-5/8" approx above the frame. Before ordering my F3, I spent a lot of time researching and riding other bikes. To Zach's point, Giant and Specialized are good brands, as is Pinarello, I might add. That said, I rode several bikes on my way to my Felt F3. Cannondale Six, Look 566, Specialized Roubaix, Cervelo RS and Cervelo R3 (2009 model), and some others that I can't remember the names of right now. The only one that came close to the aggressive position, handling and responsiveness of my F3 was that Cervelo R3.

The F-Series Felt is not the right bike fit-wise for everyone, but if you are looking for a bike that jumps forward when you kick it, has responsive handling without being twitchy, is predictable and yet still comfortable to ride mile after mile, you just cannot go wrong by buying Felt.

And, one last thing...only Felt has Superdave. Seriously!

P.S. Did a cursory look at the geometry charts on the Pinarello Dogma and the Felt F-Series. Based on a quick glance, a size 54 Felt F-Series seems to line up with a "530" Dogma, using Top Tube length as my constant. I think the F-Series is the more aggressive of the two geometries (mathematically, anyway):

Top Tube (horizontal): Felt 545 mm, Dogma 545 mm
Seat Tube (top to center of BB): Felt 520 mm, Dogma 550 mm
Seat Tube angle: Felt 73.5 deg, Dogma 73.7 deg
Front center / front fork to BB: Felt 580 mm, Dogma 583 mm
Chainstay: Felt 405 mm, Dogma 406 mm
Fork rake: Felt 45 mm, Dogma 43 mm
Head Tube angle: Felt 73 deg, Dogma 72.5 deg
Head Tube height: Felt 120 mm, Dogma 144 mm

Doesn't necessarily make it _better_ than the Dogma  (also doesn't mean it's not! :aureola: ), but it's interesting to do the comparo.

I suggest you get the F5, and ride your buddies on their Dogma's into the ground!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Don4

Leology said:


> So couple guys that I know who have been riding for 5+ years and rides Pinarellos (Dogmas) told me that the "Felt" brand is not a very popular brand among cyclists. They said that I would likely get tired of it and would want to upgrade to a better bike after a year or two...
> 
> .
> .
> .
> 
> I had my mind all set on the Felt F5 and now I'm re-thinking it over.. . Any comments?


You know, looking back on your original post, you commented that when you rode the Felt, you loved it.

What more do you really need to know? That is really what it's all about anyway....

Enjoy your ride. -- D4


----------



## Leology

Don4 said:


> You know, looking back on your original post, you commented that when you rode the Felt, you loved it.
> 
> What more do you really need to know? That is really what it's all about anyway....
> 
> Enjoy your ride. -- D4



Thanks for the advice D4..Yup, I did love the feel of it, but the reason i'm turning to the community is because I'm looking to get my first bike without having to do any upgrades...
Felt F5 is a solid start, but should I bump my budget up a little more and consider some higher end bikes with better groupos? Don't want to get caught in a situation where I end up with a bike which I'll want to upgrade within a yr or so....


----------



## Don4

Leology said:


> Thanks for the advice D4..Yup, I did love the feel of it, but the reason i'm turning to the community is because I'm looking to get my first bike without having to do any upgrades...
> Felt F5 is a solid start, but should I bump my budget up a little more and consider some higher end bikes with better groupos? Don't want to get caught in a situation where I end up with a bike which I'll want to upgrade within a yr or so....


Understand. How about the Felt F5 Special Edition? On the website, it's $200 more, but I'm getting the sense there is incentive to move these Garmin logo'd bikes out of the stable, and I sense there may be more flexibility in pricing. I may be wrong, but it'd be worth asking.

_(This is a hint for the guys who are working at LBS's that sell Felt to chime in with a real world reality check).
_

Full Shimano 105, including the crank, plus you get the 3T upgrade on the stem, handlebars and seatpost, and a fi'zi:k Pave Team saddle, which is also considered an upgrade. This would address some of your equipment upgrade concerns, and with the F5 frame, you would have the same identical frameset (with different graphics, of course) as my $5000 F3. Felt does not skimp on that frame. It's excellent, and you are getting in on either the F5 or the F5 SE.

Hard to go wrong, really!


----------



## zach.scofield

Special edition F5 also uses a lighter hubset making the wheels much more worthy of keeping on the bike by the tune of a half pound approx.

The new shimano 105 is an excellent bit of part. I would have been plenty happy keeping my groupo had I not been lucky enough to have a friend to trade with.


----------



## Superdave3T

Leology said:


> So couple guys that I know who have been riding for 5+ years and rides Pinarellos (Dogmas) told me that the "Felt" brand is not a very popular brand among cyclists. They said that I would likely get tired of it and would want to upgrade to a better bike after a year or two...
> 
> They had suggested I also check out Giant or Specialized…In addition, they recommended that I go down a size to a size 51 or 52 and raise up the seat post so it shows as lease 9" of post.... That way, there seems to be much more of an aggressive stance...I'm 5'9" and have been test riding on size 54s. Is there any truth in what they are telling me or is that just b/c they ride Dogmas?
> 
> I had my mind all set on the Felt F5 and now I'm re-thinking it over.. . Any comments?


There are a couple things at play here. The Pinarellos and Colnagos are the bikes of Cycling's heros. Those brands have a history in cycling when they were making custom frames for the sport's gods. Those brands are revered for their history but I doubt anyone would argue that they are on the cutting edge of technology in terms of carbon materials and construction methods.

The 2nd issue is "is 105 good enough?" and what if "I catch upgrade-itis?"

That's a question of your buying habits. Do you have a blue-ray player or do you still watch VHS? How old is your current bike? A gram scale can discern the difference between brand new 105 and Ultegra but I doubt even an experienced blindfolded cyclist on a stationary trainer could.

You get a tremendous spec/value ratio on the F5, the F5 SE, and the new F5 LTD. Sure the F3 is a better bike, but is it $3000 better? Only if you needed the $5000 bike to begin with. You won't find a better frame (STW, mass, materials, construction method) on any bike in the industry under $5500 than the F5 if it suits your fit. It is a great place to start your hunt.

-SD


----------



## Don4

SuperdaveFelt said:


> You get a tremendous spec/value ratio on the F5, the F5 SE, and the new F5 LTD.
> 
> -SD


The new F5 LTD, eh? Checked the USA site, but didn't see this one. Just for kicks, checked your U.K. and Germany site as well. No luck (although it was interesting to find the "Footprint" showing up under "F-Series" on the UK site!).

Superdave, tell us about the F5 LTD!


----------



## stoutbeard

Yea, I too have been considering the special edition F5. Once I know my fit and my ride style, I'll know if I get to have an F5


----------



## lauty4

Are the F5 LTD's still available anywhere for sale? 

If you can afford it, is the F5 SE a winner vs a CAAD 10 4 Rival, if I could get each for about the same price? I am a newbie and don't really no how much a full 105 gets you versus the Rival set. Plus, as someone who is looking to get into riding (not competition), will I notice the difference between an aluminum and carbon? Should I just go with the CAAD 10 5 if it's $400 or so less? I've posted a similar question in another thread, so sorry for the duplication. Thanks!


----------

